# Naomi Campbell: Jetzt boykottiere ich British Airways



## Tokko (19 Apr. 2008)

*Naomi Campbell: Jetzt boykottiere ich British Airways*




 



17/4/2008 13:58 
Ach, Naomi Campbell hat ein doch immer ein Herz für den kleinen Mann.
Was British Airways betrifft, so behauptet das erzürnte Supermodel nun, den Spieß umgedreht zu haben und verkündete, sie wolle die Fluggesellschaft, die ihr diesen Monat angeblich ein Flugverbot erteilt hatte, wegen ihres „respektlosen Verhalten den Passagieren gegenüber“ boykottieren. 
Respektlosigkeit scheint für Campell, die diesen Monat im Londoner Heathrow Airport verhaftet wurde, weil sie einen Flughafenbeamten bespuckte, der versucht hatte, einen Streit um ein fehlendes Gepäckstück zu schlichten, kein Fremdwort zu sein. 
Aufgrund dieses Vorfalls bekam Campbell angeblich ein Flugverbot mit der B.A. erteilt. Während die Fluglinie das Verbot nie offiziell bestätigte, verkündete Campbell jetzt in den brasilianischen Medien, dass B.A. sie unbedingt wieder an Board haben wolle. 
„Ein Angestellter der B.A. rief mich an und bat mich darum, wieder mit ihnen zu fliegen. Doch das wird so schnell nicht passieren“, sagte die nachtragende 37-Jährige am Mittwoch. 
„Sie haben meine Tasche nicht gefunden und behaupteten einfach, sie sei nicht in ihrem System. Außerdem hatten sie keinerlei Respekt für die Fluggäste.“
„Ich spreche nicht für mich selbst sondern für alle anderen Passagiere, die respektlos behandelt wurden.“ 
Ein Sprecher der B.A. widersprach jedoch Campbells Behauptungen und teilte der Londoner Zeitung _Evening Standard_ mit: „Wir sind uns eines derartigen Anrufs nicht bewusst.“ 
Campbell landete am Montag mit der brasilianischen Fluggesellschaft TAM in Rio de Janeiro, um auf die Dengue-Fieber-Epidemie, die dort ausgebrochen ist, aufmerksam zu machen.

Quelle :
eonline.com


----------



## maierchen (19 Apr. 2008)

Wer da wohl Lügt!??
gruß maierchen:thumbup


----------

